# Nightmares?



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Has your hedgie had nightmares that you are aware of?

I was laying down just now when I heard a horrible crying/screeching noise coming from Macey's cage. I jumped up from my nap and actually tossed my pillow across the room, it startled me so and was so loud. I ran to her cage and everything looks fine. She was burrowed into a nest she had made with her eco bedding as she normally does when she sleeps. When I carefully picked her up to make sure she was okay, she woke up all huffy and puffy as usual when I disturb her beauty sleep. I looked her over and I don't see any wounds at all, like I said she had been sleeping. So the only thing I can think of was she maybe had a nightmare?

The noise was horrible to hear and it for sure came from her cage.. my bed is right next to it and it was loud and clear as day, it startled me so. 

I keep checking on her much to her annoyance but I don't see anything wrong with her.. she's being her normal self so far.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, it's normal. Some of them make all kinds of noises in their sleep.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

Awww, that's actually kinda cute how they have dreams. Hehe. 

I wonder what hedgies dream of... Maybe eating an endless supply of meal worms.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

This actually happened with my hedgie (for the first time!) recently. We have a security cam in our apartment that actually caught it. The sound quality isn't great but it's pretty hard to believe it is a hedgehog responsible for the sounds!

Here's the link...






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

sklock65 said:


> This actually happened with my hedgie (for the first time!) recently. We have a security cam in our apartment that actually caught it. The sound quality isn't great but it's pretty hard to believe it is a hedgehog responsible for the sounds!
> 
> Here's the link...


Watched the video, looked like a horror movie in the making. Paranormal activities. Hahaha.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

sklock65 said:


> This actually happened with my hedgie (for the first time!) recently. We have a security cam in our apartment that actually caught it. The sound quality isn't great but it's pretty hard to believe it is a hedgehog responsible for the sounds!
> 
> Here's the link...
> 
> ...


It was much like that, yes!

This was the first time she's done it. Lets hope she has good dreams from now on cuz it scared the poo out of me.

I ended up giving her a few mealies and she went back to sleep happily, no more bad dreams.


----------



## Sims (Jul 2, 2012)

My Roscoe would also make strange noises while sleeping. It sounded like some mysterious monster had just been given birth to.


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Mine does the same. She loves to do it while I'm doing my homework and she sleeps on my lap.


----------

